# My HT Room



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

TV: Toshiba 50" HD CRT RPTV 
AVR: Onkyo 705
Speakers: 7 Channels NHT Superzero XU
Subwoofer: AV123 MFW-15
Bluray Player: Panasonic DMP-BD30K
Game Console: XBOX360
Remote: Harmony 880

Netflix subscription for blurays :1eye:

I just started getting into Home Theater a year ago when I purchased the reciever and speakers. I now have been bitten by the bug and NEED to upgrade! I can't decide what to change first, move to a projector and screen?, maybe replace the front three speakers with something bigger? ahhh, choices choices.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice looking list of equipment, If I were you I think getting a projector and some sort of screen would be your best investment. The rest of your gear is not bad at all and the speakers coupled with the sub you have will do just fine for now.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, would you recommend spending money on a more expensive projector and a cheap screen to start? or should I go with something like a panasonic 3000u and get a Seymour AV AT screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

spend it on the projector and paint your screen. there is lots of options to choose from for painting in our DIY section. You will save a bundle and get a great screen.


----------

